# Thinking of post-poning my surgery...



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

until the middle of October.

Here are my reasons:

1. Baby still nurses 4-5 times per day. Based on my reading, it can be quite traumatic to stop nursing abruptly. She refuses a bottle, despite all my efforts. :sad0049: I'd like to get her down to 3x per day, then 2x per day etc. That will take a bit longer than 2 weeks.

2. My mom is going to be out of town off and on until then. After the 15th of October she's home for good and she is my main source of support with recovery and the kids.

3. My kids will be off-track (we have year-round schools here). No one will have to worry about shuttling them back and forth to school.

What do you think? I'm sure we will survive either way (hopefully) but, I want it to be as easy as possible for everyone involved. Especially my sweet baby.

Aren't thyroid cancers slow growing?

I'm still waiting to find out why the lymph nodes in my groin are swollen.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that is fine. If you were talking about 6 months to a year, I'd so no way, but a couple of weeks/months isn't a big issue. Yes, they are generally slow growing.


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

yep my doc said it was no rush to get mine taken out, it just happened to be a good time to do it


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Julia65 said:


> until the middle of October.
> 
> Here are my reasons:
> 
> ...


Have you discussed all this with your doctor and the baby's pediatrician? It would appear that sometimes there simply is no right answer.

I do hope others can help w/experiences they have had. You are right about the baby being traumatized though. That I agree with 100%.

Just keep the faith day by day and everything will work out. Keeping you and your family in my prayers for all of this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think you need to remove as much stress before your surgery as you can so that you can relax and begin your recovery.

Speak to your doctor about it and try your best to wean your baby onto the bottle.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree...postponing by a month or so shouldn't have any negative consequences long-term. The less stress on you and your family, the better. (Just don't go overboard on the postponing, like until your baby starts school!)


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Octavia said:


> (Just don't go overboard on the postponing, like until your baby starts school!)


I wish! That would be a much more convenient time! I guess cancer doesn't care when it is convenient to strike.

As soon as the idea entered my brain, I felt instantly calmer. I've spent the last few days desperately trying to get my baby to take a bottle and worrying about my 8 year-old, who is struggling in school. It will be better if he is off track.

I asked my doctor and he felt okay about me post-poning by a month. He thinks it is highly unlikely that the swollen lymph node has to do with the thyroid cancer and thinks it is most likely benign, but best to get it checked out to be certain. He did think it was odd that they occurred at the same time. I am going to my appointment in a few hours to find out about that. PLEASE be nothing!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think it would be okay. It sure would put your mind at ease to have all of these things tied up, and you'll most likely recover better if you are in a good frame of mind.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, I had an appointment with a general surgeon today. It was not nothing and I'm glad I checked into it.

Anyone care to guess what it was?

Here are some clues:
It is not a swollen lymph node.
It has nothing whatsoever to do with the thyroid or cancer (thank goodness).
It requires surgery, but one that should only take an hour to fix.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are my guesses:

- A jellybean that got sidetracked on the way down
- A salivary gland gone awry
- An aneurysm that needs to be repaired (geez, I hope not!)


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Here are my guesses:
> 
> - A jellybean that got sidetracked on the way down
> - A salivary gland gone awry
> - An aneurysm that needs to be repaired (geez, I hope not!)


Yep, the jelly bean one. Except in my case it's more likely a peanut butter cup than a jelly bean.

Actually, it is a hernia. I was pretty surprised that the family doctor was totally wrong (he told me it was a swollen lymph node) and that I actually have a hernia. So, now I have to plan a surgery for that in addition to the TT. It sucks, but it could have been way worse. I am 100% relieved that is isn't lymphoma!!! And I'm kinda mad that the family doc even suggested it to me. He got me all worried, but glad he did refer me to a general surgeon. She figured it out in about 10 seconds.


----------

